# Dust Collection - hose / port size comparison



## hokeyplyr48 (Nov 12, 2013)

I've always had a 4" flex hose going from my super dust deputy to my table saw. The performance has been good, but I didn't know what I was missing. I was working on my dust collector and at the bottom of the SDD it has a 6" port that drops down to the collection bin, and holy crap the amount of air it moves in the 6" port compared to my choked down 4" port was mind blowing. 

With that being said I'm looking to re-evaluate my ductwork and how I connect to my tools. I've made a graphic that illustrates all my options going forward and I'm looking for feedback on which one will provide the best air-flow and not cause a drop in CFM which will not have enough to keep the dust/chips aloft.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Hokey:

You might find this thread interesting:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/pipe-diameter-vs-performance-59625/

Eric


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Hokey:

You might find this thread interesting also:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/dust-collection-references-65642/

Eric


----------

